# crafts



## diamond74 (Dec 23, 2009)

i do card making as a hobbie and i have lots of them too i do that to pass the day away as im not able to work due to a back injury 5 yrs ago ;-(..i even do cross stitching too..i was wondering wether there was any other members who like card making too


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

my mum makes the odd occasional card, and i help her. Its quite a relaxing thing to do in my opinion x


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

What programs do you use to create the cards... there are so many and some of them are wonderfully helpful.....
I only make cards at Christmas time....
this was last yrs Christmas Card........ I have a Saltwater tank and wanted that reflected in my greetings.........


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ive never tried it  sounds like a fuin hobby though  I bet its very calming once you get into it


----------



## diamond74 (Dec 23, 2009)

yes it is very relaxing hobby to do..this weekend in liverpool aintree race course there is a bit craft fair and i cant wait lol..jan896 your card is lovely...


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

I do drawing, card making, cross stitching and want to do scrapbooking. I got a scrapbook to start and want to do one of the dogs


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i did a scrapbook for my bf once  he loved it hehehe ^_^


----------



## diamond74 (Dec 23, 2009)

scrap booking is great too..you can buy albums now and do lots of stuff to them by adding photographs and embellishments ..


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i can crossstitch,crochet,and sew. i do a little bit of painting. right now i'm working on baby shower gifts and center pieces. i have made three diaper wreaths, a diaper duck and baby shower corsage. i'm also working on a cathedral window quilt. i like to keep busy.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

honeebee said:


> i'm also working on a cathedral window quilt.


niiiccce......... that quilt is on my 'to do' list....... its a beautiful pattern


----------

